# 2012 f250



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been saving for awhile so I can have a nice down payment for a 2012 king ranch, before I buy do you guys have any feed back good or bad,also a good salesman would be nice


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Find a good used one with less than 20k miles and you'll save a good 10-15k. Picked up my 2011 with 11k miles and it was cherry - out the door for 22k below original sticker when it was purchased 4 months earlier. 

Recommend the 3.55's. Also I swapped out the OEM premium sound radio for the Nav unit and glad I did so if you think you might like the nav, it's good - but the functions of the radio/phone and the like make a great unit. 

Been a great truck! Gobs of power...


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

All 250s come with 3.55s so that's not something u have to look for. If u can find an extremely low mileage truck get it and save the money. I got tired of looking around and picked up a new one for 12 or 13k off sticker. Don't settle but get what you want as far as options are concerned. If buying used don't worry about tires because you will want to put more aggressive tires on because stock tires are turds when it's wet either on street to mud. The 6.7s are pretty stout and from experience since the debut in 2011 I think it's a keeper. Only downside I have seen is the inability to easily tune and get great performance increases like the 6.4


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Jallen, I would tell you to talk to Curtis Markland at Ryan Ford in Sealy or Brenda Brooks at McRee Ford in Dickinson. I have purchased vehicles at both (multiple from McRee) and had great service and got awesome deals. 

I have an F350 and love it. No issues with the motor, the interior is great and comfortable so I wouldn't trade this truck for any of my previous 6.4's. 

Buy what you want and if they don't have it then order it. I speak from experience of buying what was on the lot only to want more later and wind up trading. 

If you can find everything you want in a low mile (under 10k) truck then go for it as it will save you some but I am always weary of buying used.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

I just bought a brand new 2012 lariat crew cab 4x4, I started off looking for a 2011 but after rebates/dealer incentives it was almost the same price as a used one......I am one of the guys that I like buying slightly used also.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Buying used is out I had bad luck on one truck and that burnt me from that, I am dealing with a guy out of Austin on a 2012 he's telling me with rebates and knocking some off the sticker he's around 13k off sticker and I'm paying 20 grand down, that's a ton of mula I just wanted to hear some good feed back that you guys are happy with the new 6.7, it will be a daily driver and ill be pulling a 30' travel trailer a few times a year


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's like driving a 4 door corvette, congrats


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yea that's a nice ride bro , my wife keeps telling me to just go buy it but I want to get the best deal I can


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

mac haik ford posts prices online the last time i checked which was a couple months ago. that should give you something to work with.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Bought mine at Planet Ford a little over a month ago for 13k off. Give Shawn Burns a call... hes the boss so no BS! I walked in and signed my paperwork and everything was as it should be except he didnt charge me for the bedliner or cab lights I had them put on. Top notch people to deal with.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

If you are in Austin talk to Mark Graebner at Maxwell Ford.....he took care of me


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys I'm going to call around before I drive that far


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Baytown Ford. I know you are asking about 2012, but I bought mine last year - 2011 F250 6.7 with 3:55 RE, XLT and 4X4 package for $38K. They were $5K off anybody else and jumped through hoops to make the deal. I bought it about this time last year. Good luck.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

That's where my search started, I stopped by after church a few weeks ago and they had the exact truck I was looking for I called that following mon and someone was already there filling out the loan papers. I have been checking what they have over there but no luck on what I want yet, I was reading about the 2013 fixing to come out and I might just hold off to see about that new platinum f250


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

From what I have seen and heard, the Platinum F250 will be well into the upper $60k to $70k range.. It's also reported to have Sync and MyTouch (like an Edge, Explorer or Lincoln) where climate controls, audio, video, etc. are integrated. Personally I don't think I would want the truck to be *that* integrated. I have the nav/DVD/premium audio with the separate HVAC controls and it's nice however don't think I would want it all integrated in one touch screen. Nice to be able to quickly reach over and turn a knob to adjust the temp or touch a button for the seat cooler/heater.


----------



## Produce357 (Jan 8, 2013)

What kind of mileage are you guys getting on the new 6.7s? Regular driving conditions.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

fishorcutbait said:


> Baytown Ford. I know you are asking about 2012, but I bought mine last year - 2011 F250 6.7 with 3:55 RE, XLT and 4X4 package for $38K. They were $5K off anybody else and jumped through hoops to make the deal. I bought it about this time last year. Good luck.


Wow great price. There's a 2012 on Mac Haik website for low 40k fyi to anyone who needs a reference to a price.

Then I started looking at half tons for giggles. I'm still in sticker shock. There's no way I would spend 40k on a "well equipped" half ton. The way prices are on them I will never own a half ton again. Way overpriced.


----------

